# Grouse Hunting



## trasmuson3 (May 31, 2011)

Hi all, I am looking for ideas on where to go grouse hunting. I haven't done a whole lot of it in recent years and was wondering if anyone could help me with what to look for. I'm not asking for anyones special spots but just ideas on where to go. I live in Salt Lake so anywhere within driving distance. PM me if you are willing to share. Thank you.


----------



## Springer (Dec 17, 2008)

I am just as new as you, so I have limited experience, but where I found birds was in the higher elevations. Look for new stands of Aspen mixed with Pine Trees. They seem to like the new buds from the Aspen. If you have a dog that makes the work a lot easier. Without my dog I would have never found the grouse that we did. Good Luck!! In the post above this it shows what the terrain and tree stands look like.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Trasmuson... I love that you are excited to get back into grouse hunting. Love it! But... you are missing a large part of the allure of grouse hunting. A big part of the fun of grouse hunting is to just drive toward somewhere you think will have trees and then drive around those trees until you think there might be grouse and then walk around in that area and find out! The exploration of completely random places is a good chunk of the fun. Besides, anywhere with enough trees in Utah always has at least a few grouse... so you'll usually be right. And if not... you still get to hike around a new place. One of the worst things about getting older is that I know lots of places that have grouse... which means I spend less time finding new places.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Trooper is right, I've just learned this year. I've been just hiking up canyons and seeing what the heck is up there. I'm finding so much out about my backyard!! I have been just working my way along the front looking into the thick nasty stuff. I just pick a canyon each weekend. So far I've found Deer, Fox, Elk, Grouse, Turkeys and lots of BLISTERS!! Oh and my arms and scratched up from all the dang oak brush!! Still looking for a water hole dang it!!


----------

